# Paint removal from GRP



## danny13 (Nov 10, 2011)

The previous owner of my motorhome had painted both sides of the van in gloss paint. Looking for recommendation on what is the best GRP friendly paint remover.

Currently thinking of

Marine Strip (was called Dilunett) Paint Remover

Anyone know if its any good? Or could recommend something cheaper/better?

cheers


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

hi
GO to a panel shop there you will get help but for heavens sake do not use stripper it will cost you a frtune in the end.
RON


----------

